# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  θερμοθαλαμος νεοσσων

## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εχω κανει μια φορα ταϊσμα στο χερι και ηταν καλοκαιρι..οποτε το πουλακι(15 ημερων) το ειχα σε μια ξυλινη φωλια...
σκεφτομαι οτι αν αργοτερα εχω γεννες απο παπαγαλακια και θελω να κανω ταϊσμα(απο 15 ημερων,εκτος αν δεν ταϊζουν) ισως πρεπει να παρω ενα θερμοθαλαμο...εχω βρει 2 σε μια ερευνα στο ιντερνετ...ο ενας δεν μου αρεσε...(ηταν για κοτοπουλακια) και ο αλλος θενετε καλος(για εξωτικα-παραδεισια πουλια και ερπετα) ...επισης ειδα και ενα κλουβι-νοσοκομειο...αλλα ειχε πλεγμα απο μπροστα...κα γενικα δεν μου γεμιζε το ματι...
ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας γιαυτα τα "μηχανιματα"? υπαρχει τροπος να ελενχουμε και κραταμε σταθερη στα ποσοστα που θελουμε και την υγρασια εκτος απο την θερμοκρασια σε ενα τετοιο θαλαμο?εχετε ακουσει περιπου τιμες?

----------


## Windsa

Γενικά για το Brooder μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις οποιο δήποτε γυάλινο η πλαστικό κουτί σε οποίο μπορείς να ρυθμίζεις τη θερμοκρασία.

1) Κουτί, είτε κλειστό (τότε θα πρέπει να έχει βεντιλατέρ) η ανοιχτό από πάνω. 
2) Η λάμπα που ζεστάνει πρέπει να είναι σαν αυτά που βλέπουμε στα σουβλατζίδικα (που κρατάει της πατάτες ζεστες), δηλαδή μια τέτοια κόκκινη, όμως πιο μικρή. 
3) Θερμοστάτη (το πιο δύσκολο κομμάτι)...
4) Ένα δοχείο με νερό (η βρεγμένο σφουγγάρι) μέσα στο brooder και υγρασία 60-70 %.
5) Και ακριβές θερμόμετρο.

Είναι σχετικά εύκολο να το φτιάξεις και μονος σου.

Επαγγελματικό brooder γύρω στα 300 ευρώ.

Αλλα broobers:
http://www.birdmadjohn.com/Broodersforsale.html
http://www.avianweb.com/brooders.html
http://majesticwings.com/The_Nursery.php

----------


## χρηστος

και 1 βιντεάκι με μια απλή κατασκευή http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebtaWodd-Zk

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πωλινα..την υγρασια πως την φτανεις 60-70%?
αν πχ εχεις χαμυλοτερη βαζεις κιαλο δοχειο?
ενας θερμοστατης ειναι ευκολο να βρεθει,συνδεθει και ποσο κοστιζει?

----------


## Windsa

Δεν τη μέτραγα τη υγρασία να σου πω την αλήθεια...
Δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω τη συμβουλή για αυτό.
Αν βάζεις τη λάμπα να "χτυπάει" πάνω στο νερό και να κλείσεις λίγο το καπάκι θα έχεις και περισσότερη υγρασία... όμως και θερμοκρασία θα ανεβεί... 
Πρέπει να έχεις ακριβές θερμόμετρο και υδρόμετρο.

Εγώ έχω χρησιμοποιήσει επιτυχώς αυτό (για Cockatiels απο πρώτη μέρα της ζωής τους)
το ίδιο θα χρησιμοποιώ και για gouldians αν θα βγούν...το μονο θα αλλάξω τη λάμπα με μια κόκκινη.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μαλλον θα κανω ερευνα για να κατασκευασω!
αυτο που μου αρεσε κοστιζει 750...μου φενετε υπερβολικα ακριβο...
η κοκκινη λαμπα βγαζει ενα φως...δεν θα τα ενοχλει?

----------


## panosg983

Αγγελε τα δικα μου τα μεγαλωσα σε βαθυ πυρεξ με μια μαυρη μπλουζα για σκεπασμα. Μεσα στο πυρεξ ειχα κατω πριονιδι και πανω σε αυτο χαρτι κουζινας. Ηταν 5 τα πουλακια και δεν ειχαν προβλημα με τη θερμοκρασια. Οταν μεγαλωσα ενα πουλακι μονο του, του ειχα βαλει ενα πορτατιφ να φωτιζει τη μαυρη μπλουζα, οταν η θερμοκρασια επεφτε. Επισης την υγρασια δεν τη μετρησα ποτε. Ξερω οτι δεν ειναι ο ενδεδειγμενος τροπος ανατροφης νεοσσων για πρωτη φορα αλλα ή θα το εκανα ετσι ή θα εχανα τα μωρα. Το αποτελεσμα ηταν να μη χασω κανενα νεοσσο. Αν στο σχεδιο αυτο προσθεσουμε θερμοστατη και παρακολουθουμε με υγρομετρο την υγρασια εχουμε μια οικονομικη και αρκετα αξιοπιστη λυση. 

Μου αρεσει πολυ που η Πωλινα εχει το ταπερ μεσα στο ενυδρειο κατι που θα κανω κι εγω την επομενη φορα, βαζοντας ομως ενα μαυρο σκεπασμα απο πανω.

Το μαυρο σκεπασμα τραβαει τη θερμοτητα απο τη λαμπα και ζεσταινει τον αερα που ειναι απο κατω της, δεν αφηνει τους νεοσσους εκτεθειμενους στο φως ωστε να αφυδατωθουν ή να βλαψει την οραση τους τους και λειτουργει σαν κουβερτα που δεν αφηνει το ζεστο αερα να φυγει. Επισης δημιουργει το σκοταδι που εχουν οι νεοσσοι στις φωλιες τους.

----------

